# 1993 Burton Air 6.1



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't pay 20 bucks for that POS. Your friend is tryin to rip you off. You'd get much better for the price lookin around on craigslist. check out brociety.com and whiskeymilitia.com as well. they sell last year's (and sometimes current) stuff for 40-80% off. you'd get the best bang for your buck there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

That's an outrageous price. Ya maybe its a classic cruiser, but I wouldn't want to ride a deck that old. You can find some pretty good deals close to this price range on leftover gear at sierrasnowboard.com.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It might be worth $20 as wall art.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

A board that old should be in a museum not being ridden down the mountain...
He's basically trying to sell you a 1970's datsun for 10k...huge waste of money.
I wouldnt pay more than 20 bucks..

For 150 bucks you can get a much better board and bindings. Just look on craigslist you can probably find a board/binding combo from 2005-2006 time frame for 150 bucks. Snowboards, like cars lose a lot of value after the first year or two assuming they are ridden...


----------

